# Canadian red seal for drywall finisher and plasterer!



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I have been in the drywall finishing industry for just over 5 years. I always wondered why there was no certification we could get like a carpenter, electrician, plumber, ect ect. Well now there is!

As of may 14 the test should be available to all of us here in Canada.
next week i should be getting my application to challenge the seal. I will update everybody when i know more! 

Whats everybody thoughts on this?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

There is hear in aus i did a 4 year apprenticeship and am fully qualified in certificate 3 wall and ceiling lining


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> .....


Moore my wife would disagree lol


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Moore I gotta get me a t-shirt with that on it! That's some funny sh!t right there!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

It made my day.....cause its so true


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Moore I gotta get me a t-shirt with that on it! That's some funny sh!t right there!


.....


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

First pic "your" is incorrect. It's supposed to be "you're".


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

We are high school drop outs hear didnt notice


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I have been in the drywall finishing industry for just over 5 years. I always wondered why there was no certification we could get like a carpenter, electrician, plumber, ect ect. Well now there is!
> 
> As of may 14 the test should be available to all of us here in Canada.
> next week i should be getting my application to challenge the seal. I will update everybody when i know more!
> ...


Self taught here!
Nothing to say I'm a taper!:blink:
Or painter or w*nker lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

have had my TQ ticket for years when you run union you get one

Same Union is in Canada


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

work for a union but i am not union, they dont support any schooling or tickets.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> First pic "your" is incorrect. It's supposed to be "you're".


And Drywaller ain't no word!:laughing:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

87% on the exam. And I am the very first in my province to get this!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup: JOE!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I have been in the drywall finishing industry for just over 5 years. I always wondered why there was no certification we could get like a carpenter, electrician, plumber, ect ect. Well now there is!
> 
> As of may 14 the test should be available to all of us here in Canada.
> next week i should be getting my application to challenge the seal. I will update everybody when i know more!
> ...


did you Shave your mudstache before you go write it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good for you Joseph, well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations Joseph!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

mr P.E.I.Taper need more info on this. am in alberta.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I will contact the office here, try to find out where you would need to go. Which area do you live in?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

omg, its gotten to this, qualifications. What did this cost you PEI?


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

Good job getting your certification! I hired a ticketed journeyman taper once because he flashed his card.....unfortunately he could write a test but he couldn't push a trowel to save his soul!!! no kidding


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I seen a guy from bc. the guy went school for master plaster. not so good.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I only had to cough up $50 for the exam. And it deffinatly did not make me a better finisher. Just a self sense of accomplishment really.


----------

